# Buck Milk!



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

http://luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html

Check out the buck named Thrill. He was on DHIA testing for a year! Boy would I not like to milk a buck.  Guess they must have just wanted to see what would happen...


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

That buck was shown at our Big Buck Bonanza show.........he is a very nice buck. He wasn't carrying that much milk at the show, so they probably had milked him out some.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW!!!! You learn something new EVERY day!!! I had no clue that could happen!!!! What causes that????


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's just nasty IMHO


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It's the same as a doe with a precocious udder. He would probably have dried up, if they'd left it alone. You can see that they only have DHI records for one 305 day lactation, so they must have only milked him just to see what he could milk, and maybe to make a good conversation piece. What dedication that must have been, as they did a full 305 days!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

That is either really awesome or really weird lol. Crazy either way


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree, Nancy, that it would take dedication to milk a buck twice a day for almost a whole year. Most bucks would be cooperative enough, but who would want to be close to them in the fall? LOL


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

So he milked 3261 lbs. of milk, wow. I wonder if it tasted...goaty.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I can guarantee that I would not have tasted it to find out!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Milky bucks aren't all that unusual, actually. One of our Nubian bucks, Kastdemur's Viento, has quite a bit of milk in his teats and he's passed that trait down to at least one of his sons. Several of his daughters have their milking stars, although I'm not sure if that has anything to do with his milkiness. . .


----------



## Audrey (Jun 14, 2013)

I had no idea, that is so trippy!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We have owned a milky buck and may own another. It is no different than a precocious udder except...when in rut they do not dry up 

If Francis follows his sire he will be milky...I will have to watch him closely this breeding season.
Tam


----------



## GoatFarmers (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG........!!!!!!! 
That is weirder than a buck with 1 testical!!!


----------

